# anyone doing the 5:2 diet?



## alex_22

Today was my first fast day and it's been hard to say the least!! I had a snack a jack for breakfast 41 cals a shake for dinner 200 cals And a lowlow meal for tea 233 cals 

I can't wait to be able to eat tomorrow I've got donuts bagels and going to do a panacalty for tea, oh I'm so hungry


----------



## Honeybumbum

I just started the Every Other Day diet which is very similar to 5:2. Basically you alternate between fasting and feasting every other day and only eating a 500 calorie meal on the fast day. So far so good for me. I had 450 calories today and I've been chugging down lots of water which is helping suppress my appetite greatly. I am also looking forward to my feast day tomorrow! I am excited to follow this post and see your progress!


----------



## alex_22

Oh yes I'm glad I've found someone :) i only managed 1 fast this week but next week I'll be doing 4:3 so I'll alternate during the week and feast weekend I'm going to do Tuesday Thursday Saturday next week though. Planned a coffee with my friend whose going through a ruff time tomorrow otherwise it would have been Monday Wednesday Friday, I find the main problem on a fast day is headaches other than that (apart from the obvious my stomach thinks my throats been cut) I'm fine, coke zero and paracetamol got me through that day, I think I have an intolerance to something I had a really upset stomach twice last week so I think this diet will help me figure out what it is, how are you finding it? X


----------



## Honeybumbum

I have been doing the every other day diet for a while now and I'm finding that I am still having crazy cravings on my fast days that make me want to eat more than my 500 calories. I think I am going to move to a 4:3 soon because I am finding it quite hard to maintain this eating habit especially around the holidays. How has everything been going for you?


----------



## alex_22

It didn't go very well I kept just eating crap in my non fast days so instead I just started doing about 800-900cals every day it was so much easier to get into, currently on a break for a week for Christmas but looking forward to getting back to it x


----------



## amethyst77

Hi Alex
I was doing the 5:2 diet, and am about to start again on Monday :)


----------



## shanny

I have been doing it for a year now sometimes 4:3 sometimes 5:2 depending on my week. I have lost 1 and a half stone slowly and kept it off. It takes a little time to get used to but persevere , I find now that hunger is all in the mind and do eat some crap on my feast days but I eat far far less than I used to overall . I just love the flexibility if it. Good luck


----------



## Smile181c

I've started this week too! haven't had a fast day yet though! :argh: do you girls keep the same fast days every week or switch it up? x


----------



## alex_22

I'm still on holiday mode :( I'm planning on doing it same days every week Tuesday and friday think I'll do my first one Friday coming x


----------



## amethyst77

I generally do mine on a Tuesday and Thursday...
I found last week's fasts surprisingly ok.


----------



## alex_22

Well Friday didn't happen lol I'm seriously lacking motivation! Let's see if I can manage a fast tomorrow, plenty green tea at the ready x


----------



## Lara310809

Hello ladies, are you still doing the 5:2? 

I started last week. I lost 1lb, which wasn't as much as I'd hoped for but I think it's because on my feast days I'm not getting as many cals as I should be. I have been tracking the past few days and only totalled 1400 cals, so maybe my body isn't getting enough to warrant a loss at the end of the week. 

I'm fasting today but it's tough because I dont feel well. I'm trying though, and next week I'm going to try a 4:3 week to try to boost my loss.

Before starting on 5:2 though I had already lost weight. I gained a load of weight from my three pregnancies; 40lb in total. I've lost 19lb to date so I have 21lb to go until goal weight. I hope to get there by Christmas. It's doable, definitely, but with three young kids I find it hard to organise myself; that's why I love the flexibility of 5:2 - I only need to worry about watching what I eat 2 days of the week!

I live abroad from my family and I haven't told them about my weight loss. My mum is coming over in April and my dad in May so I want to surprise them with a visible weight loss


----------

